# Peeing on the bed---PLEASE HELP!!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I really don't know what to do. Duncan has really great as far as being house broken goes.He scratches the door when he needs to go and we've been very lucky.
A couple of days ago,he peed on my bed.Very nasty since we sleep with a down comforter that needed to be laundered.My husband caught him in the act and reprimanded him and put him outside.
Here I am under the impression that dogs won't "go" where they eat and sleep and since Duncan sleeps in bed with us(which may be a thing of the past after today :-() I am very surprised.
Well today he did it again.Last time it was on hubby's side of the bed,and today it was mine.
Thank goodness I'm at work b/c Dh is LIVID,and that's putting it mildly.
Hubby says no more sleeping on the bed.What can we do to stop this????
Why all of the sudden is he doing this???
HELP!?!!
Dot


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dot, sorry to hear about that! Is he peeing more frequently? Maybe a UTI? Or maybe he's marking his territory?
Either way, I think the best way is to keep him off of your bed where he's put on the same level as you&DH the 'top dogs'. Hope other people have better answers...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm....sounds like he may be marking? How old is he? Is he neutered? Probably is but they can still want to mark sometimes....Valentino & my maltese do this....makes my DH livid as well!:frusty::frusty:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My suggestion would be to demote him from bed privileges for a while. Have him sleep in a crate near the bed instead. Dusty has slept in a crate from the beginning and this isn't a problem we have had, so I may not be the best person to help! My kids have done this when they were very small and potty training. I sympathize. Cleaning a down comforter is not cheap!!

My sister has a pet rabbit that has tried to take possession of her sofa by regularly peeing on it. She has temporarily limited his freedom until she gets it sorted out.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

He is neutered,but I did read that they still may mark after being neutered.
But why the bed????He sleeps there to,so in a way he is soling his bed too.
He does have a crate he stays in while we are at work.I guess when I get home that crate will be in the bedroom.Poor Duncan,hubby must have screamed like a MADMAN!
Keep the suggestions coming and thanks!!
Dot


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you always had the down comforter on the bed? I had a cat who would always pee on my down comforter, I don't know if there was a smell that he liked? Also, my brother's pug also peed on his down comforter and when I brought it up to people they had the same problem. 

Could it have anything to do with the down smell for them? Just a thought because we were perplexed too. Everyone I talked to just stopped using the down comforter.

I understand your frustration! Good luck, I hope you find Duncan's solution!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Dot...

I have a down throw on my bed that the dogs like to scrunch up and sleep on. Gabriel has peed on that twice...just on the down comforter! Thankfully, it didn't go through to the bed. I think it must be something about the down. Also, he has only done this when he has been over due to go out and pee.

The only other place he has peed is on a large Landsend dog bed, which has a type of a down insert. That didn't get ruined though as I use a plastic garbage liner to protect the pillow insert. The cover, which is made out of Levi is washable.

One thing you could do is put a waterproof sheet on top of your comforter, then a cover sheet on top of that.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If a dog is peeing on your bed, he is most likely trying to establish a dominant position in your home. He needs to have his privileges for sleeping on your bed revoked _immediately_. However, I think it is always best to make sure there is not a medical reason for this.

Here are some other responses to people who have asked the same question:
Help! Dog urinating on my bed!
Urinating on Beds - Various Reasons/Triggers
Urinating on Owner's Bed - including vinegar treatment
My Dobie is urinating in my bed


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you all for your advice.Boy am I gonna be in for a rough night.But hopefully this will all pass.
It did rain all day today and DUncan DOES NOT to go out in the rain at all.I guess he couldn't hold it anymore and he just let go.
I cant even use the potty pads since he thinks they are just another piece of material that he can shred.LOL!
Wish me luck tonight!
DOt


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We had a golden retriever puppy one time that wet her bed - we were so surprised that she would wet where she slept - the bed was in the garage.

We took her to the vet and she had a bladder infection.

Poor little guy he probably was scared after it happened like "what did I do."
If he was overdue for going out (because of the rain) that might had something to do with it. 

These little guys are hard to figure out sometimes but their love and companionship sure outweigh the bad.

Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, I am so sorry that Duncan has done that. Lily did it once, and the drycleaner was happy but it turned out that she had a bladder infection. I would def. have him checked out. My vet told me that when they have a bladder infection, that they like to go on something really soft, although it doesnt work, thinking that going on a soft spot will make the pain less. Once she was on meds, it NEVER happened again. I would def. have him checked out before you assume it is behavioral. Let us know, and give Duncan a kiss for me, since I know DH isnt giving him any!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart and Brando both peed on my bed as puppies. They also both peed on their pillows that I have on the floor. i think it's a marking type thing....okay I peed on it, it's mine now. They both sleep in my bed and haven't peed on it since. BTW I don't have a down comforter so I don't think it's because it's down.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So Duncan slept inhis crate last night.He started to whine a bit,but then he settled in for the night.
He was up early this morning,and went out like a little man!!
He came running back from outside and he attempted to hop on the bed,and we let him lay on the foot of the bed.THe little stinker tried to claimmy pillow and we were not having that!!
I think it was due tothe fact that b/c of the horrible rain all day yesterday he held it too long.
He has been peeing outside with no problem,so I'm not too concerned with the possiblity of a bladder infection.
In any case,I'll just keep an eye on him today and just observe him.
THanks again all!!
DOt


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good to hear the Duncan is going back to normal. It probably was that horrid rain yesterday. Mine would not go out, so they used the pads all day. 

Mine each peed on my bed when they were very young, like when we first got them. So, that was most likely because I didn't make them go before bedtime. They have not done it since.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dot, Jasper at 1 and 1/2 did this with the other type of potty on our bed-- it was right before DH was going away on business (before we had Cash) and the first night I found a hard turd under the bed- and blamed the cleaners for not getting what i assumed must have been there since he was a wee pup-but the next night the present was right on the bed. He had been totally house trained so off to the vet we went. She suggested he sensed the tension and needed the security of his crate (which we had put away.) Out came the crate-- he went right in and we have not had a problem since. He really prefers sleeping in his own space. They both come up in the morning though. Just food for thought.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Caz has been a really good dog with housetraining, going outdoors. But when we got to our FL home this winter, I saw where he had lifted his leg on the corner of the bed. In his case, I'm sure he was "making himself at home." He hasn't done it since. He is neutered but that doesn't stop him from marking. He makes the rounds of all the stop signs here in the park. 

Suzy


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone care to guess where Duncan ended up sleeping last night??
Well hubby and Duncan fell asleep on the couch last night and then when hubby came up to bed Duncan followed.
Since hubby must have been in a coma and half asleep they were both on the bed this morning.
Duncan looked so cute curled up at hubby's feet I didnt have the heart to put him in his crate.LOL!!
What is it about theses dogs that absolutely melts my heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe.. so glad to hear Duncan is back in DH's good graces! Your DH must be a softy - don't you love them when they surprise you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This is nothing to do with claiming territory . I would guess a urinary problem . Get him checked by a vet, Is he drinking excessively? Check it out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I never make excuses for the an adult dog. If they had a health issue it would have not been just the bed. He may be mad that you are not home or mad at something else. No matter, peeing on any furniture is totally unacceptable. At my house it would be into the crate he goes. No more bedroom freedom.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my dog peed on our bed as well, we found out it was a sepration anxiety issue. the trainer said he peed on the bed as a stress mechanism, why our bed? who knows. they don't know the emotion of anger soo, close the doors to all bedrooms. maybe confine him to a smaller space. i think sometimes our homes are too big for our little guys and they feel insecure if they are the only dog in the house. our dog peed once on his pillow that overlooked the window which overlooked the neighbors deck who just got a puppy. we think he was marking his territory. once we confined our pup, no more peeing in the house, or anywhere in the kitchen where we keep him. my dog would also pee sometimes on ourpillow when i was out of town, the breeder felt it was that he was either marking my territory or was stressed i was gone. don't know, wish we could get inside their little heads. i do know, or should i say believe they don't do it out of anger.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> I never make excuses for the an adult dog... No matter, peeing on any furniture is totally unacceptable... No more bedroom freedom.


 I completely agree with these points! It would take quite a while to earn freedom back in my bedroom.

Dot, I hope this was just a one-time problem for you.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

so when you say no more freedom, what does that mean and how do you put that plan into action. if your dog always sleeps with you do you make them sleep on the floor for a while? don't they say that if a dog does something that's unacceptable behavior and you don't catch them in the act, you can't punish (i use that word loosely) because they are in the moment and coming home to find pee on your pillow, well, didn't catch him in the act so it's impossible to scold him hours later, how does he understand why his freedom has been cut off when he can't remember what happened hours ago? i always tell my husband he can't say bad dog to the dog when this happened because he never caught him in the act and bad dog to a dog sleeping on his pillow confuses him.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Littlebuddy, I do not agree with the “you have to catch them in the act”, maybe with young puppies but not adult dogs. Too many times I have known something was done by the quilt my dogs showed when I arrived home. If it was my dog peeing in the bed they would be back in a crate when unsupervised. If a dog pees in his crate there may be a problem or to long a time holding it. But if a dog pees on a bed he is usually mad about something or looking for attention. He knows that is where you sleep and he is showing disrespect for that area. 

I would let them smell it, take them outside or to their pee pad. Then I would let them smell it and put them in their crate. They know that is there pee. If it is where you can save the soiled item I would do the smell to the crate for a few days at bed time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

littlebuddy said:


> so when you say no more freedom, what does that mean and how do you put that plan into action. if your dog always sleeps with you do you make them sleep on the floor for a while?


 Absolutely! You revoke bed privileges and keep the bedroom door closed during the day. The dog can sleep in a crate or on the floor. The human bed is a privilege.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

That is the interesting thing about having two dogs....Missy started sleeping in our bed about 4 months and has never had an accident. 

Now Casper had a few accidents in his time, doesn't any more....I really don't know why, I think he was marking.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

but don't you think it could be a SA issue? we had a trainer help us with our SA issues, they were pretty bad last year resulting in howling, barking, peeing in bed. we confined him to the kitchen, 2 months later of major retraining (not peeing but being left alone) the SA issue was resolved. the trainer told us that many dogs pee as a stress mechanism, it helps destress them at that moment. they don't know the emotion of anger so they aren't doing it to get back at you. our dog is very good. we have never had an issue with anything from the time he was a pup we believe the peeing was a SA issue and did everything to correct it. i think if he peed all the time, he would not have bedroom privilages but i think it's worth investigating the odd misbehavior and try to figure out what may have caused it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with Sandi, it is a disrespect for your bed. The bed is a privilege and they need to respect it. If it was SA, then they could pee anywhere else. Why not your shirt or shoes, but the bed??? It seems they go straight for what they KNOW is yours. They need to learn that they need to respect your things when you are not around. I would also revoke the privilege until they can be trusted again. Regardless of the 'emotion' the action they chose was wrong and disrespectful and for the time being I would either crate the dog or let them sleep on their doggy bed on the floor. If they want to pee in their bed, they can go right ahead, but not mine-but they wouldn't do that of course. Peeing on my bed... That is where I would draw the line.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I agree that dogs don't have feelings of anger or revenge, but even if it is a SA problem, the privilege of the bed should still be removed until the boundaries are respected for the leaders of the home. 

Dogs don't pee on their leader or their leader's turf even if they are upset.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

good point. it's been a long time since he's peed on the bed but definately things worth thinking about next time (hopefully that won't happen) it happens.


----------

